# Xma



## TheRustyOne (Nov 29, 2003)

Zinging up the Martial Arts with nifty graphics and stuff, Discovery chanel is doing something interesting!


I'm not going back to college till monday morning, so I'll be watching it (Sunday, 9 pm est). I think it'll be pretty cool.

So, what do the rest of you think of it?


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 30, 2003)

I enjoyed it!   I was far too interested in watching it to play my Gameboy or get some crocheting done.

The Last Samurai movie looks like it'll be good.

Robyn :asian: :samurai:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 30, 2003)

I agree. The graphics were awesome, and Mullins aint too bad lookin either :rofl:

twas great how they showed a lot of the weapons in action, then with that cool slow motion and skeleton view. *grin*


----------



## Mon Mon (Nov 30, 2003)

The only thing that i did not like about it is they only showed the competition side of martial arts there is a whole nother world of combat arts with no tournaments


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 30, 2003)

I like the trailers for the movie The Last Samurai. After that I thought it sucked.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 30, 2003)

Also, how they wove the trailers and the program in.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 30, 2003)

I enjoyed it on a whole.  I would have liked to see more of what happens to the body when hit like in the beginning with the skeletons.  Neat to see how the body sometimes gets twisted in the movements you do that you don't realize.  The lady, Ming, rocked - loved watching her in action.

The competition thing was interesting to see since it really focused more on the emotional journey to get ready and go back into it.  I've never done or seen competition so it was interesting for me.

One of the downfalls was the camera angles.  A lot of them weren't very good and you missed a lot.  I'd rather see the guy's tummy from far away and not close up, I want to see what he's doing with those weapons/hands more.

and last but not least, the Bo Staff guy at the end...........whoa, major hottie!    Yes, I'm a serious martial artist, but some things just can't escape my notice.... 


Lorrie


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2003)

well I was disappointed.. I expected alot more variety and more science.  We turned it off . I was not interested in seeing Matt getting prepped for his Return to fame..I would of liked to have seen 'The Last Samurai' portion but didn't feel like wasting time waiting for it..


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2003)

It made tournament martial artists look like superhumans. I thought most of it was unrealistic.

It would have been nice to see other things outside of the tournament realm covered.

:shrug:


----------



## kyushoT (Dec 1, 2003)

I did enjoy the "Motion Capture" animation that they did on the weapons.  Tracing their range of motion through the air. 

As for the rest of the show.  I was not very impressed.

I will however give Tournament Martial Artists Credit.  They have some great skill and dedication to what they do.  It is just not an aspect of the Martial Arts that interests me personaly. 

Though, it did make me want to go see "The Last Samuri." 
Which I expect was the shows intent in the first place.

:samurai: 

Tim P.


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 1, 2003)

I agree with Paul.  I did not see the show last night, but I saw the clips on the website a few weeks ago.  It was extremely bad.  It talked about biomechanics, yet the CGI work showed blows and reactions from blows that biomechanically weren't possible.  It completely went against the reality of force vectors and the effects of the body.

Unfortunately, this is what I can see as being expected in these types of programs.  The Martial Arts channel should be something to behold


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 1, 2003)

So like was it about Martial Arts, or about Matt and his style?  I thought the latter. 

Nothing to take away from his or the other Martial Artist's talent and training, they were great at what they did, and a good arguement for cross training, but does it look like everybody was auditioning for TV or Movies?  

-Michael


----------



## Shodan (Dec 1, 2003)

The parts I liked.......I thought seeing the movements done in skeleton form were really interesting.  I think my favorite part was seeing that guy balancing on all the various levels of posts (I don't know what they are called)- but I wish I had a set in my backyard to practice on!!

  It was neat to see the different weapons too- especially when they attached light to it to make you see the movements- like the lady was drawing with the staff in the air.  

  The show definitely showed what the acrobatic side of martial arts is like- I don't know how some of those people pulled off the flips and twirls that they did and still landed on their feet and kept going.  I have only done traditional forms in my time so it was interesting to see what people have done with them to jazz them up for tournament settings.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mon Mon _
> *The only thing that i did not like about it is they only showed the competition side of martial arts there is a whole nother world of combat arts with no tournaments *



EXACTLY.

I felt the entire thing showed too much sport... and they EMPHASIZED that was what it was all about.   

Oh well.  It was a TV special.  What are you gonna do.


----------



## jkn75 (Dec 1, 2003)

Here's some links I stole from another forum that's also been discussing XMA. These are classic and they need to be shared.

Mike Chat 

Here's a picture. 

(Thanks to  Kung Fu Magazine Forum posters for finding this ridiculousness).


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 1, 2003)

Mike Chat is with Century's/Black Belt Mag's MAIA. I just received my latest issue of MAIA mag. They have different program you can purchase and learn to teach in your school. They have XMA by Mike Chat listed. His program list for $4200.00 for members and $4800.00 for non members. If that show is have the crap he is teaching  I will just go buy a 10th degree in some kind of art and start selling Black Belts in it.


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 1, 2003)

Â·  What is XMA?
XMA was conceived by seven-time National and seven-time World Forms & Weapons Champion, Mike âChatâ Chaturantabut, one of the most successful and experienced tournament competitors in the history of the sport. As one of the pioneers of Sport Karate, Chat has combined the styles and philosophies of several athletic and artistic disciplines into the only step-by-step training system that is backed by medical science and includes all of todayâs cutting-edge martial arts choreography as seen on the national and international tournament scene as well as featured in Hollywoodâs top grossing motion pictures and popular television shows. Chat created the first and most successful Sport Karate performance training camp in the world. He has coached six World and twelve National Forms and Weapons Champions, founded two of the most successful competition teams on the circuit, conducted over 100 martial arts seminars and workshops around the world, and has trained and choreographed for Hollywoodâs top stunt coordinators, action directors, and stunt men.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2003)

> $4200.00 for members and $4800.00 for non members.



Interesting price for learning how to put on a good show.

I'd rather learn how to fight....:shrug:


----------



## someguy (Dec 2, 2003)

Maybe if your being attacked and you put on a really good show the attacker will be so impressed he will let you live.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by someguy
> *Maybe if your being attacked and you put on a really good show the attacker will be so impressed he will let you live. *



That's just priceless....:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

...The show blew ***....the only thing I enjoyed was the Oriental chick and the rope dart...that was badass...and seeing Matt drop to the ground from the jumping side kick was hilarious...hrm...Tess...where've I seen that happen before... ::whistles off key...::  seeing him break the sensor on the bag was pretty good...and the sword form at the end was awesome...but...the roaring and the screaming....I dunno...are they constipated...? are they angry...?...cause anger can constipate retalitory efforts....eh...I just know I want the oppurtunity to do a back flip while front kicking two guys on each side of me....


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2003)

*shaking head affirmatively* *snickering* yesh that dropping side kick DID look mighty familiar.. *whistling off key*


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

...yeah...shoulda asked him after he was done his techniques how his ribs were doing....:roflmao: :roflmao:   :EG:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I like the trailers for the movie The Last Samurai. After that I thought it sucked.*



Yup. Some of the authentic stuff was OK--Fumio Demura, for example.

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11544


----------



## KenpoMatt (Dec 4, 2003)

I have to agree, the show was totally weak. I expected it to be a study of martial art systems. Instead, it was a behind the scenes look at Matt getting back into martial competition. He is tremendously dedicated, talented & athletic. But, I wasn't interested in watching that.

As many of you have already said, XMA pushed the notion that the sport/tournament side of  the MA's is what we're all about. XMA just propegated the pop-culture perception all martial artists want to back flip 5 feet into the air, spin 720 degrees and kick you in the head, while yelling keeyaaaaah! 

Oh, and what about Tom Cruise? Maybe it's just me. But, I thought he came off like a self-righteous wanker. He probably did a fantastic job making a movie about samurai. But, do we really _have_  to pretend that after those couple of months of martial-acting lessons he's _actually_ an uber-enlightened, zen filled, honest to gosh samurai? Get over your self dude.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 5, 2003)

hey..I'd like to be able to get my white *** off the ground...spin 720 degrees in mid air, and kick someone in the head....minus the whole "keeyaaaaah!" thing....he should really invest in some Primateen for that...or get some throat drops..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 5, 2003)

it was turned on briefly tonight, and my roommates and their friends were able to make fun of it. oh such a satisfying night.


----------



## J-kid (Dec 5, 2003)

This was by far the worst martial arts show ever, Now everyone (or should i say almost) everyone knows i am a MMAist but even you TMA people should be afended.  They did alot of flashy work, one of the main guys gets kicked in the ribs by a flying kick falls down and almost crys.  Then to top it of they end up showing a demo with Judo and Jujitsu, with the weakest takedowns and arm/leg submissions i have ever seen. (EXAMPLE) The head guy figure fours his legs while hardly holding on to the end of the other guys arm,(it was so bad) then the guy rolls out and they attemp to show a few more takedowns.

Further more they tried to make it look like science proves that these guys are the deadlest mother bleeps alive, By putting all sorts of tests with major flaws in them.  They where messing force of a kick by having them kick a small pad that had a machine that reads out pounds of force but it was against something that would not budge.

Another major problem in the beggian the guys like " i have never been in a fight, but i wonder if i were to kick some one" and later the same guy is like I dont like getting hit in the face.  Then he shows the world and dos a kata and explains that it is for when 2 people are choking you and 2 people are grabing your arms with someone attacking you at the same time.  Then they did a bunch of weapons stuff that looked very flashy.  They made point sparring look so hard core and only showed a very sport (even more sport orentated then most tkd places) karate.

Now they never talked about alot of other martial arts or the MMA/UFC.   What they did do is promote The last samuri so much that i think i know the movie front to back.  

The worst part is the whole time these guys were being pertrayed as the bades mofo around.  Really assamed about the descovery channel right now. 


I mean who knows what else they messed up on.  Maybe what really desturbs me the most is i know alot about this topic show i can sense this ******** from a mile away.  But other subjects i have to take there word for.  So i can i trust them after this, is the real question.:shrug:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 5, 2003)

Would love to see one of those idiots from XMA get in a cage match. They would be screaming bitches.:rofl:


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Would love to see one of those idiots from XMA get in a cage match. They would be screaming bitches.:rofl: *



Exactly. The guy could do all these interesting kata, but they just glossed over the whole sparring thing: probably because he sucked (did you see that match? It was hilarious. Even I spar better than that!). Half of those kata looked like they were made up too: I've never seen anything like it, namely, that katana one -there is NO katana kata in karate!! (correct me if I'm wrong). The katana demonstration, however, looked good. It was crisp, even though the guy didn't use his wrists to power the sword (forgiveable). However, the sword sparring thing (katana vs. jin) was just funny. The woman used her weapon like a pro, but the other guy was lumbering around making the katana look like it weighed a whole 5 pounds in stances that simply don't exist.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, glad I didn't see it...enough of my RAM is taken up with nonesnse as it is...

On the other hand, good to see that "Sport Karate," is seeable for what it is...

Essay assignment:

Compare and contrast Tom Cruse and David Carradine. Is scientology worse or better than cocaine and shaolin fakery? Discuss.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 7, 2003)

...I'd have to go with the cocaine on that one.  ...and I personally can't imagine Tom Cruise wielding sword and having facial hair...he finally hit puberty...his parents must be proud.


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'd have to go with the cocaine on that one.  ...and I personally can't imagine Tom Cruise wielding sword and having facial hair...he finally hit puberty...his parents must be proud. *



True.  From what I understand, cocaine is much cheaper and easier to shake off than scientology.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by qizmoduis
> *cocaine is much cheaper and easier to shake off than scientology. *



well put.


----------



## jwreck (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought the best part was when he visits the monk to learn balance. That old guy was awesome! I'm gonna build me one of them post gardens now. Other than that, the show sucked, Matt was a *****, and his little power rangers wannabe clone needs serious guidance.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Dec 18, 2003)

There were a few good parts, if you can wade through the crap.  I thought that woman was incredible, she looked good with every weapon.  They made a mistake showing the sparring.  They lead up to it showing this guy do all these fancy moves and katas and then when he gets in the ring he looks like ****!  You're thinking, "What good is all the fancy stuff if it's not applicable?"  Unless you're trying to get a movie role.


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh no! Whom of the aforementioned are scientologist? Should Betty Ford have a wing for them?


----------

